# ADGA Bath Care Products Competition Results



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Forwarding from another list...

2009 Bath Care Products Competition Results

A. Handmade Soap Bar
A1. Essential or Herbal
1st place- Poplar Hill Dairy Goat Farm-Goat Milk Soaps
Eucalyptus Peppermint
Sarah Mafesky Johnson
2nd place- White Oak Bend Soaps Herbal LaNell Lindell
3rd place- Alcea Rosea Farm Lemon Grass Soap Bev Michels

A2. Fragrance
1st place- Santa Rita Canyon Alchemy Fragrance Bar Taylor
Lindquist/Cindy Rugh
2nd place-Daily Blessing Farm, LLC Charity's Scentsations
Applejack Teresa Gregory
3rd place-Poplar Hill Dairy Goat Farm-Goat Milk Soaps Autumn
Afternoon-
Sarah Mafesky Johnson

A3. Unscented
1st place-Neshaminy Oaks Farm Unscented Soap Bar-Cassi Plummer
2nd place--Goat Milk Soaps Unscented Milk and Honey
Sarah Mafesky Johnson
3rd place-Burnt Out Solutions Inc. Papersac Unscented Soap-
Michelle Kulyk

B. Handmade Liquid Soap
B1. Essential or Herbal
1st Place- Santa Rita Canyon Alchemy Herbal Liquid Soap
Taylor Lindquist/Cindy Rugh
2nd Place- White Oak Bend Soaps Herbal Liquid Soap LaNell Lindell
3rd Place-Karen' s Hilltop Dairy Handy Sandy Liquid Soap-Karen
Von Dollen

B2. Fragrance
1st Place- White Oak Bend Soaps Fragrant Liquid Soap LaNell
Lindell

B3. Unscented
1st Place-White Oak Bend Soaps Unscented Liquid Soap-LaNell
Lindell

C. Handmade Lotion
C1. Essential or Herbal
1st Place-Goat Haus Dairy Essential/Herbal Lotion-Becky Fraley
2nd Place-TLC Farms Essential/Herbal Lotion-Caroline Lawson
3rd Place-Hammond Farm Essential/Herbal Lotion-Julie Hammond

C2. Fragrance
1st Place- Neshaminy Oaks Farm Fragrant Lotion-Cassi Plummer
2nd Place-Goat Haus Dairy Fragrant Lotion-Becky Fraley
3rd Place-Hidden Brook Farm Lavender/Vanilla Lotion-Lacey Donaldson

C3. Unscented
1st Place-TLC Farms Unscented Lotion-Caroline Lawson
2nd Place-MV Dairy, LLC All Natural No Fragrance Lotion-Cindy
Crosby
3rd Place-Goat Haus Dairy Unscented Lotion-Becky Fraley

D. Handmade Body Wash
D1. Essential or Herbal
1st Place-White Oak Bend Essential or Herbal Body Wash-LaNell
Lindell

D2. Fragrance
1st Place-White Oak Bend Fragrant Body Wash-LaNell Lindell

D3. Unscented
1st Place-White Oak Bend Unscented Body Wash-LaNell Lindell
Gift Packages
1st Place-Blue Belle Farms-Naomi Hoydal
1st Place-Goat Haus Dairy-Becky Fraley
2nd Place-TLC Farms-Caroline Lawson
3rd Place-MV Dairy, LLC-Cindy Crosby
BEST IN SHOW- Poplar Hill Dairy Goat Farm-Goat Milk Soaps Eucalyptus
Peppermint
Sarah Mafesky Johnson
RESERVE BEST IN SHOW- Santa Rita Canyon Alchemy Fragrance Bar
Taylor Lindquist/Cindy Rugh

E. Commercially Manufactured Soap Bar
E1. Essential or Herbal
1st Place-White Gate Soaps-Essential or Herbal Soap Bar-Anne M.
Mariani

E2. Fragrance
1st Place-Canus- Vermont, LLC-Orchid Fragrance Soap- Canus-Vermont
2nd Place-Canus- Vermont, LLC-Marigold Oil Fragrance Soap-
Canus-Vermont
3rd Place-White Gate Soaps Fragrant Soap Bar-Anne M. Mariani
H. Commercially Manufactured Body Wash
H2. Fragrance
1st Place-Canus- Vermont, LLC-Marigold Oil Body Wash-Canus-Vermont
2nd Place-Canus- Vermont,LLC- Orchid Body Wash-Canus-Vermont
3rd Place-Canus- Vermont,LLC- Original Body
Wash-Canus-Vermont
BEST IN SHOW- Canus-Vermont, LLC-Orchid Fragrance Soap Bar-Canus-Vermont
RESERVE BEST IN SHOW- White Gate Soaps Herbal Soap Bar-Anne M. Mariani


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I recognize nary a one but Congrats to the winners and anyone entering the competition


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

FIrst- Thanks for posting the results. 

Second - Sondra- I'm crushed you didn't recognize me. :biggrin

I am also embarrased since I won all three lotion categories last year and didn't even place this year. Yikes!! I am going backwards. :sniffle

But I placed with a soap. I am so excited. I never expected that. It was a Patchouli Mint with homegrown dried mint and rosemary ground up in it. It was a lovely natural colored green and smelled divine.

Looks like I am the only one that entered body wash. And I worked so hard on that stuff. I could have saved myself some blood, sweat and tears over those entries.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, LaNell, I recognized you! Great job!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

What about HAmmond hill farm? isn't she on here?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> Patchouli Mint


OH NO! Gotta have some!
Pleeeeeeze!
L


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Stacey - Thanks. I appreciate it.

Buckrun - That Patchouli either gets em or repels em. I lucked out this time. 
Here it is. 









I don't know if Julie Hammond is a member here but she is a member of the TXSA. Congrats to her for her 3rd place lotion win. Texas had a clean sweep of essential oil goat milk lotion. Yea Texas goat milk lotion makers. Way to go. THe top 3 EO lotions in 2008 were from Texas lotion makers too. Seems that is a good category for this state.


----------

